# Looking for E-Books



## user16578 (Jun 20, 2019)

I am looking for two e-books to complete my collection, either epub or pdf...

1. The Tolkien Scrapbook


2. Tolkien and the Silmarillion


Is there anyone who can help me out?  Please let me know ok?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 24, 2019)

Love those artworks. I don't know about this ones but if anyone wants to read the Silmarillion right away just google Silmarillion pdf there it is.


----------

